# Tuna fishing rod and reel set up



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

I am taking a group to LA to try and catch a tuna. Can anyone give me a heads up on what size reel, line, hooks, methods to try for tuna? I have never caught one and don't have a clue how to go about it.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

50lb class stand-up tackle. I would go with 80-100lb braid with 80lb mono top shot. With said set-up you dont need a leader (unless fish are real leader shy). Cant remember hook size off the top of my head but strong circle hook sized for a approx. 1"-1 1/2" square chunk bait.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Hire a charter captain like Captain Eddie or one of the others. They'll have all the gear, the spots and the technique you need and if you have no clue what you're doing, you'll still catch fish, be safe and have a good time. The winter La tuna fishery is no place to start from scratch. Good luck.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Like xanadu said, Tuna fishing is a lot of fun and a great experience but it can be dangerous to the inexperienced. If you are one of those do it yourself types and chartering isn't your cup of tea, I would recommend going to a local shop and talking to someone who has put in their time. Besides showing you what tackle to use, they should be able to provide you with some safety tips not only with using standup equipment but also boating on the often crowded LA spots like the midnight lump. Know the precautions and you should have fun.

Chris Vecsey

Top Gun Tackle- Orange beach, AL (251) 981-3811


----------



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

We have a charter the first day and want to get all gear for next day prior to going down there. Last year you couldn't buy much in Venice so I'm trying to get ahead of the power curve. We will have a guide for the other days and after using Tiger pass and the SW passage last year realize the inherent danger navigating down there. Fog would be a show stopper for me as I do not have radar.

SM


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

No Radar??? All I have to say is....:banghead:banghead:banghead. With NO RADAR I think that departing Port Fourchon MIGHT be best. Never know about the fog, I have seen it not lift as late as 2pm in Venice. Now that might not be the norm but me without radar kept me away from the Lump for the whole week we were down there.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/8/2008)*No Radar??? All I have to say is....:banghead:banghead:banghead. With NO RADAR I think that departing Port Fourchon MIGHT be best. Never know about the fog, I have seen it not lift as late as 2pm in Venice. Now that might not be the norm but me without radar kept me away from the Lump for the whole week we were down there.


I cant remember where the post is, but if I am qouting this correctly 

"for a bottle of Capt Morgan you can follow me out" Capt Mike Ellis. Get with one of the Charter Captains, they would probably be very helpful with the right motivation.:letsdrink


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (1/7/2008)*The winter La tuna fishery is no place to start from scratch.


Very True! Plenty-o pitfalls. I 2nd the suggestion to go with someone the 1st few trips. The passes take some time to learn. Weusually run Tiger. Radar is a MUST!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (1/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (1/8/2008)*No Radar??? All I have to say is....:banghead:banghead:banghead. With NO RADAR I think that departing Port Fourchon MIGHT be best. Never know about the fog, I have seen it not lift as late as 2pm in Venice. Now that might not be the norm but me without radar kept me away from the Lump for the whole week we were down there.
> ...


*Michael, the quote was..."A bottle of Captain Morgan will get you a first hand tour of the one and only pass to run in the winter. Once you learn it you will be set. It is easy to run once you have done it a few times."* 

*Capt Mike Ellis*


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

With the wind like it is all I have time to sit in front of the computer. So I will give my two cents for what they are worth.Ron you are correct in what you said. But with no radar you are (I apologize in advance for this) just plain stupid to try fishing the lump. I don't know of anyone that will take a boat out in the fog with no radar. A non working radar in the morning means a call to the electronics shop to get either a new unit and or technicians down to fix it. A tuna is not worth risking your life for no matter what the size. The best bet would be a summer trip. No fog and the weather is a 100% better. I almost got run over last lump season by you guessed it a boat without radar. And this was about 50 yards outside the cut leaving from Crypress. He was just doing circles in the fog. I saw him on radar as he came at my port bow. I don't know your experience level but please do yourself a favor and don't risk it it's not worth it.

Capt. Mike


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

SargentMajor, I guess I didn't read your post carefully enough. Since you have a charter then you willhave no issue with tackle all fulltime captains will have top shelf equipment for you to use. As for the other days as you mentioned fog is a no go. Which is a smart move considering you mentioned having your sons onboard. But if for some reasons there is no fog. Then any 30lb and up class of reel will work. Load the reels with 60-80lb line, clear Momoi Diamond if your shop has it. And tie on a 12' piece 60-80lb fluro. to a 7/0 mustad 39950BL hook. That is it nothing special or exotic about it. Just put a scale on your drags and fish them at 20-24lbs. depending on reel size. One other word of caution when you see the charter boats starting to leave then you should also. You might be able to get out with no fog in the morning but if you stay to late it will hit you on the way home.

Capt. Mike


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (1/8/2008)*
> ...




Yup that is the one Ron, I was just too lazy to do the search. Pretty much the right gist though. And as usual Capt Mike is giving good advice.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok,I have the equipment down pat and on board working with my friends down in Pensacola and I have bought a radar and will have it installed next week. I have a bait house inBelle Grasse to buy pogy's on the way down.I have advised my grown sons to dress for 70 degrees to 38 degrees.I have aplace to stay and about 5 boats in my group. What else do I need to do other than win the lottery? Anyonegot a fishing report?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya gotta remember to post a report and a few pictures of your trip!

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

Will do. I'm about as excited as a 62 year old can be. Wish I could leave tomorrow!

SM


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck! In case no one mentioned it I'd go to rodnreel.com for reports and current info. Glad you got a radar, take the extra time to play with it in familar waters before you leave and hopefully teach one or both son's how to use it, just in case.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

Where or what section of rodnreel can you find daily fishing updates fortuna ?


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Use this link http://rodnreel.com/guestbook/gbview.asp


----------



## wahoowacker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

If your lump fishing try Captain Larrys just out of Belle Chasse for pogies. They sell 50 pound crates and i assure you its cheaper than at the docks in Venice. I hope that radar is at least 4 KW. When it fogs in, its the damndest thing you have ever witnessed. If you have radar and a good GPS map, and its foggy, consider Red Pass, hard banks with a good return on radar.

I have seen the fog as far out as the lump, and i have heard of it being there for 2 days straight. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

I am just full of little questions about these tuna fish but can anyone steer me towards a free web site that I can get currents out in the gulf? I have looked through a number of NoAA sites with no luck.


----------

